# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 12/14/13 - Weekend Clearance Deals



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

*Today is my day off, but because it's the Holiday Season I have no days off and I am here in the store. Remembering that the key to a happy marriage is never being home I guess working everyday is a good thing. Anyway, since I'm here I looked around to find some items I can post at very reduced prices.*










*We still have a couple demo scopes from last weeks post & I added a few more scopes & binoculars as well as some new scopes:*

Demo Zeiss #521484-9920 3-9X50 CONQUEST S/S #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $429.99

Demo Zeiss #521420-9971 3.5-10X44 CONQUEST #71 RAPID-Z 600 Reticle @ $449.99

Demo Zeiss #521485-9920 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $529.99

New Zeiss #521485-9904 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST #4 Reticle @ $499.99

New Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x50 MC w/Hunting Turret Rapid Z 800 #521485-9972 @ $499.99

Demo Zeiss #521485-9904 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST #72 Reticle @ $469.99

Demo Zeiss #521489-9920 3.5-10X50 CONQUEST S/S #20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $529.99

Demo Zeiss #521767 Victory Z-Point W - $349.99

Demo Zeiss #524521 Victory FL 8x42 (Non-Lotutec) Binocular - $849.99

New Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Target Turret w/#4 Matte Black #521490-9920 @ $499.99

Demo Zeiss Terra 3X 2-7x32 - Z-Plex Reticle Riflescope #522721-9920 @ $299.99

Demo Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 - Z-Plex Reticle Riflescope #522701-9920 @ $329.99

Demo Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 - RZ6 Reticle Riflescope #522701-9979 @ $379.99

Demo Zeiss #522079 Victory 10x25 T* Compact Binocular $499.99

Demo Zeiss Victory DiaScope 65 T* FL Black, Straight with 15-45x Zoom Eyepiece #1787880 - $1599.99

Demo Unit Zeiss Terra 8x42 ED Binocular #524205 @ $299.99










As I posted the other day we redid our in store Swarovski showcase and all the product that is in there has gone on our Swarovski Demo Optics Page.
These are all in optically 100% condition and have never been outside of our store. Some have sold some and have added a few items as we received some demo product from Swarovski.
all are complete in the box with all accessories that come with a new unit

Swarovski #58131 CL Companion 8x30 Green Binocular @ only $779.99

Swarovski #46211 CL Pocket 10x25 Green Binocular @ only $699.99

Swarovski #46010 10x25 B-P Pocket Black Binocular @ only $549.99

Swarovski #46110 10x25 B-P Pocket Green Binocular @ only $549.99

Swarovski #49985 Modular Objective - 85 @ only $1299.99

Swarovski #49965 Modular Objective - 65 @ only $749.99

Swarovski #49330 20-60xS Zoom Eyepiece @ only $469.99

Swarovski #49340 25-50X W Eyepiece @ only $589.99

Swarovski 3-9x36 Z3 Series Riflescopes:
#59031 Plex Reticle @ only $649.99
#59033 4A Reticle @ only $649.99

Swarovski 3-10x42 Z3 Series Riflescope:
#59017 BRX Reticle @ only $749.99

Swarovski 4-12x50 Z3 Series Riflescopes:
#59024 BT-4W Reticle @ only $899.99
#59026 BRH Reticle @ only $849.99

Swarovski 3.5-18x44 Z5 Series Riflescopes:
#59766 BRH Reticle @ only $1299.99
#59761 Plex reticle @ only $1249.99
#59767 BRX Reticle @ only $1299.99

Swarovski 5-25x52 Z6 Series Riflescope:
#59886 BRH Reticle @ only $1399.99









*Pentax New Clearance Riflescopes & Binoculars: *

Pentax Gameseeker II 3-9x40 (PP) Riflescope #89740 $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker II 3-9x40 (P) Riflescope #89745 $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker 3-9x40 (P) Riflescope #89719 @ $59.99

Pentax Gameseeker 4-12x40 (P) Riflescope #89720 @ $79.99

Pentax Gameseeker 30 3-10x40mm (PP) Riflescope 389750 @ $119.99

Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II Binocular #65810 @ $179.99

Pentax 8x32 DCF SP Binocular #62619 @ $329.99

Pentax 8x36 DCF NV Binocular #62486 @ 4149.99

Pentax 9x42 DCF BR Binocular #62598 @ $249.99

Pentax 8x25 UCF WP Binocular #62608 @ $99.99

*A few more opportunities:*

Used Nikon Action 7x50 Binocular with case, strap and caps - $49.99

Used Nikon 10x50 Lookout II binocular with caps and strap @ $29.99

New Tasco Rimfire 4x15 Riflescope #RF4X15D (I have no idea where this came from) - $19.99

Your choice of a new Vortex Hurricane 7x50 Porro Prism Binocular #HRC-5007 or the Vortex Hurricane 10x50 Porro Prism Binocular #HRC-5009 for only $199.99 reduced from $389.99 & $399.99.

*Minox* - This looks like a salesman's sample and is as new - Minox #62414 BN 7x50 C Marine Binocular - $199.99

#62172 Minox 10x25 BRW Compact Binocular @ $69.99

#63004 Minox Suntimer @ $24.99

*We have a few new Minox ZA-5 riflescopes left:*

Minox ZA-5 2-10x50 Illuminated Plex Reticle #66515 @ $399.99

Minox ZA-5 2-10x50 Plex Reticle #66510 @ $249.99

Minox ZA-5 2-10x50 #4 Reticle #66514 @ $249.99

Minox ZA-3 3-9x40 Plex Reticle #66000 @ $199.99









*Leica Demo Riflescopes - Never Mounted:*

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 Leica-Plex Riflescope #50010 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 Ballistic Riflescope #50012 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 IBS Riflescope #50015 @ $899.99

Leica ER 2.5-10x42 TT 1x (Ballistic Riflescope #50022 @ $999.99

Leica ER 3.5-14x42 4A Riflescope #51011 @ $999.99

Buy any Spotting Scope, Riflescope or Rangefinder over $299.99 and add a Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binocular #524508 to the sale for just $449.99.

Buy any full sized Tripod and get a free Vortex GlassPAK Tripod Carrier #PAK-01

Brunton Echo 3-9x40 - BDC Reticle Riflescope F-ECHO3940-5 which are normally $149.99 are reduced to only $99.99 and we will include a free Brunton Bump hybrid power pack for iPhones

Last, but not least we have a few of the *Jobo JIB 4 HD Sports Cameras*left which we had reduced from $319.99 to $199.99 which are now *only $174.99*

*BTW,* a portion of every Leica, Minox, Pentax, Vortex & Zeiss sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order. These prices may not be posted on our site so please call for these opportunities.*

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Happy Holidays from our families to yours*


----------

